# Help! Ribs too dry/tough!



## tjhsu

I bought some pork ribs from the grocery store
-boiled them for 35-40 minutes
-basted with bbq sauce
-cooked on medium on a skillet (no oil) for 7 minutes per side

they turned out great!

However, I bought a bunch of pork ribs from sam's club and I can't get them to come out good anymore ! i've tried boiling for 35 minutes and i've tried boiling for 1 hour, and they come out dry and tough. i'm wondering if it's b/c of the meat:
-this set of ribs is a lot leaner. also noticed certain parts of the meat are lighter than others, and i think the darker meat is coming out tender while the white meat is tough.

what am i doing wrong? thanks!


----------



## Andy M.

What kind of pork ribs did you buy?  Did you buy the same kind both times?


----------



## Bangbang

tjhsu said:
			
		

> I bought some pork ribs from the grocery store
> -boiled them for 35-40 minutes
> -basted with bbq sauce
> -cooked on medium on a skillet (no oil) for 7 minutes per side
> 
> they turned out great!
> 
> However, I bought a bunch of pork ribs from sam's club and I can't get them to come out good anymore ! i've tried boiling for 35 minutes and i've tried boiling for 1 hour, and they come out dry and tough. i'm wondering if it's b/c of the meat:
> -this set of ribs is a lot leaner. also noticed certain parts of the meat are lighter than others, and i think the darker meat is coming out tender while the white meat is tough.
> 
> what am i doing wrong? thanks!


 
I boiledmine years ago but found that it takes away much of the flavour and pork fat rules. Now I cook them slow and low in the oven or in my smoker adding sauce occassionally. Cook them at 220 F for about 3 1/2 hours for baby backs and 4 1/2 for the St. Louis cut. I cook the regular spare ribs for up to 5 1/2 hours. Add plenty of sauce during the last half hour.


----------



## ChefJune

Since I live on the 5th floor, I do mine like Bangbang....  I cover them and bake them in a slow oven after having rubbed them with my personal seasoning mixture.  When they're almost done, I remmove the ribs to a broiler tray, brush them with sauce and finish them in the oven, uncovered.


----------



## Gretchen

What BangBang said. Bake wrapped in foil low and slow. In my opinion, Sam's and costco have the best pork products available.


----------



## Hopz

Ribs is not ribs... they come in a great variety of cuts and from different parts of the animal. Different parts of the country call them different things too.

In any case- country, St.Louis, spare, K.C. Memphis, loin, baby back, short, etc... low and slow. Watch to see if the meat pulls back from the bone end. That is just the beginning signal that doneness is getting near- but it takes more then just that.
Par boiling has not been a favorite of rib cookers lately- just low, slow, with smoke....


----------



## Loprraine

I wrap mine in foil also.  Bake at 325-350 ( depending on how my oven is acting).  Marinate them for an hour or so, then either back in the oven or onto the grill. Don't forget to remove the silverskin.


----------



## Bangbang

Loprraine said:
			
		

> I wrap mine in foil also. Bake at 325-350 ( depending on how my oven is acting). Marinate them for an hour or so, then either back in the oven or onto the grill. Don't forget to remove the silverskin.


 
How do they come out. Thats to high and fast IMO. I would put the rub on and place in a marinade the night before.


----------



## tjhsu

Thanks for the responses! I didn't realize the wide variety in "ribs", so your questions/insights are spot on


1st time I bought them from a regular supermarket. They were on on sale, and very fatty - some bone but not a lot.

2nd time I bought them from Sam's club - much leaner and looked much higher quality. they were boneless, too.

i may give the foil method a shot. however, i really liked the relative ease of the boil method. seems to only work with the fattier kinds of ribs, though.


----------



## Loprraine

I could never make ribs that didnt turn out like shoe leather until I tried this way.  The second bake is short, 10 - 15 minutes.  I don't like really sticky ribs.  The meat falls off the bones. I think wrapping them in foils keeps them tender.  But then, what do I know?  I'm a banker, not a Chef!


----------



## Bangbang

Loprraine said:
			
		

> I could never make ribs that didnt turn out like shoe leather until I tried this way. The second bake is short, 10 - 15 minutes. I don't like really sticky ribs. The meat falls off the bones. I think wrapping them in foils keeps them tender. But then, what do I know? I'm a banker, not a Chef!


 
I had the same problem untill I hooked up with some afro american rib chefs.They laughed at me when I told them I boiled mine. One marinates his in whisky. They were great. All of them slow cooked on low using a rub.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

This is simple meat physics. When protien (lean meat) is raised above 165 degrees, it begins to tighten up and knot together. This also happens in the presence of acids. When the protien strands are heated, they coil together which causes moisture to be pushed out and the mass of meat to sort-of tie itself together microscopically.

With fatty ribs, the meat and connecting tissue break down between the meat fibers, making them seperate more easily, creating tender ribs. Also, the natural collagen found in the connecting tissue helps the texture by creating a viscuous, moist-feeling fluid that is there even when the water moisture is removed. And the viscuous collagen also helps the meat fibers to slide against each other more easily, again aiding the tenderness.

With lean pork, the collagen and fats just aren't there to help with meat texture. Therefore, the meat must not be overcooked (taken much above 150 degrees F.). But it must be cooked slow enough to give the meat that traditional pork rib flavor, whether it is simply the well done pork with salt flavor, or your personal favorite glaze, or rub.

Contrary to popular pork barbecuing techniques, lean ribs can be quickly cooked over a hot, covered grill, or in a hot oven, until the internal meat temperature reads about 140, and be very juicy and tender. They meat won't fall off of the bone, but it will be easy to chew and very flavorful, like pork chops. And if done on the grill, they will pick up the some flavor.  But ribs cooked this way, with connecting tissue, gristle, and fat, will be tough and chewy as the gristle and connecting tissue won't have time to break down.

nother problem with the hot/fast method is that rubs and marinades (which usually contain copious amounts of sugar) will rapidly burn before the meat is done. This is why the low and slow methods are so popular. They protect the flavoring agents from overcooking while maintaining tender and juicy meat. And that is also why cheapre cuts of meat, of all kind benifit from low/slow cooking. Cheap ribs with fat and gristle actually come out better than do the lean/pricey cuts with low/slow cooking.

Lean meats benefit from quick, hot cooking methods and rely more on correct internal meat temperature to make them pallatable.

The problem with boiling, or par-boiling lean meats is that water boils at around 212 degrees. This raises the meat temperature well above the desired 150 - 165, relulting in dried out and tough meat. Even sausages can become severely dried out by boiling them. I found that out several weeks ago, the hard way. I won't boil any meat any more.

Simmering, on the oother hand, uses hot water to bring the meat slowly to temperature. The target is well below the boiling temperature. Usually simmering liquids cook at temperatures between 180 to 190 degrees. This allow the heat to do its work, while protecting the food from overheating. But even simmering removes much of the natural meat flavor. So this is best used for bones, skins, and such, things to make broths and stocks.

I remove all meat from the chicken if I'm going to make chicken soups. I use the bones and skins to make the liquid, and add cooked, diced meat to the bowl when serving. That way, the person eating the soup gets well-flavored broth, cooked veggies, and chiken that still has lots of flavor in it. It's more work, but when I'm cooking, great taste is a matter of personal standars. I want my family to have the best I can give them.

Hope this helps.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Loprraine

Wow.  Thank you. 

"All of them slow cooked on low using a rub."

I have a new BBQ, and would like to try cooking them the whole way on the grill over indirect heat.  I've never cooked them using a rub.  I also got one of those small smoker boxes and chips, so if I'm feeling very adventurous, will try that.  I'll check out the grilling and smoking forum here first.


----------



## QSis

tjhsu said:
			
		

> Thanks for the responses! I didn't realize the wide variety in "ribs", so your questions/insights are spot on
> 
> 
> 1st time I bought them from a regular supermarket. They were on on sale, and very fatty - some bone but not a lot.
> 
> 2nd time I bought them from Sam's club - much leaner and looked much higher quality. they were boneless, too.
> 
> i may give the foil method a shot. however, i really liked the relative ease of the boil method. seems to only work with the fattier kinds of ribs, though.


 
Sounds as if you may have bought "country style ribs" both times. 

Some country ribs are cut from the loin, and are, therefore, leaner, more tender and are better grilled like a pork chop, or just smoked (or baked) to an internal temp of 140.

Other country ribs are cut from the butt, which is a fattier, tougher area. Those ribs benefit from low and slow cooking, in the oven, or slow cooker, or smoker, to maybe an internal temp of 180. 

Around here, the country ribs I see are cut from the loin, so I cook them as such. Internal meat temps are kinda important, if you want moist, tender meats.

Oh, and avoid boiling!

Lee


----------



## Half Baked

I'm with most of you.  I dry rub them, cook them covered in the oven until almost done, then toss them on the grill to glaze and 'crunch' them up.


----------



## Half Baked

...but I'm going to try marinating them in Whiskey, yahoo!


----------



## Bangbang

Half Baked said:
			
		

> ...but I'm going to try marinating them in Whiskey, yahoo!


 
yes yes yes


----------



## DaCook

Bangbang has it spot on, IMHO, low and slow and tightly covered until you want to apply the sauce.


----------



## lyndalou

I usually get baby back ribs from Sam's and they are gereat.  I just put them on indirect heat on my grill after rubbing them with a dry rub, I cook them covered for about 1 hour then baste with my favorite bbq sauce and leave them for another 1/2 hour,


----------



## Harborwitch

I hope Jean doesn't mind - but these are the best ribs ever!  

                        BROWN SUGAR & BOURBON RIBS

Recipe By     :a Chef's Journey via Bon Appetit, July '05
Serving Size  : 4     Preparation Time :0:00
Categories    : GRILLING

  Amount  Measure       Ingredient -- Preparation Method
--------  ------------  --------------------------------
                        BASTING SAUCE:
     1/2             c  packed golden brown sugar
     1/2             c  apple butter
     1/4             c  bourbon whiskey
     1/4             c  apple cider vinegar
  3                 T.  apple cider
  2                 T.  Dijon mustard
                        RIBS:
  1                 T.  coarse kosher salt
  1                 T.  packed golden brown sugar
  1 1/2           tsps  dry mustard
  1 1/2           tsps  dried thyme
  1                tsp  ground ginger
     1/2           tsp  ground cinnamon
     1/2           tsp  cayenne pepper
  2       2-2 1/4 lb. racks  baby back pork ribs
                        ---------
  1                 lg  onion, sliced
  1                     cinnamon stick, broken in half
  6        thin rounds  peeled fresh ginger
  1 1/4              c  apple cider

FOR BASTING SAUCE:
Whisk all ingred. in medium bowl to blend.

FOR RIBS:
Mix first 7 ingred. in small bowl.
Using small sharp knife, loosen membrane from underside of each rib rack & pull off (or score membrane).
Rub 1 T. seasoning mix into each side of each rib rack.
Place ribs in large roasting pan.
Cover & chill at least 6 hours and up to 1 day.

Preheat oven to 325° F. 
Lift ribs from pan.
Scatter onion, cinnamon stick, & ginger in pan.
Pour in Cider.
Return ribs, meat side down, to pan; cover pan with foil.
Roast ribs till meat is tender and begins to pull away from bones, about 2 hours.
Uncover; cool at lease 30 minutes and up to 2 hours. (I left longer before using)

Prepare barbecue (med-high heat).
Grill ribs, till heated thru and slightly charred, about 5 min. per  side.
Brush generously on all sides with basting sauce.
Grill till sauce becomes sticky glaze, about 3 min. longer per side.
Transfer rib racks to cutting board.
Cut racks tween bones into individual ribs.
Arrange on platter and serve, passing remaining sauce separately.

O.K. - I could not stand to throw the wonderful 'goop' in the bottom of the roasting pan away, so -
I strained the juice and added enuf more cider to make 2 cups. Reduce to ~ 1/2 cup to a nice syrupy sauce.
Pick the cinnamon stick pcs. and ginger pcs. out of the onion and saute the onions till just starting to caramelize.
I served the ribs with no more basting sauce, but topped with the onions and drizzled the reduction over all. 
IT IS WONDERFUL!!

Description:
"Be sure to remove the membrane on the underside of the ribs so that the seasonings can penetrate & fully flavor the meat."


----------



## VeraBlue

Please don't boil your ribs!!   Please just slooooooooooooowly roast them!


----------



## kitchenelf

Harborwitch said:
			
		

> I hope Jean doesn't mind - but these are the best ribs ever!
> 
> BROWN SUGAR & BOURBON RIBS
> 
> Recipe By     :a Chef's Journey via Bon Appetit, July '05
> Serving Size  : 4     Preparation Time :0:00
> Categories    : GRILLING
> 
> Amount  Measure       Ingredient -- Preparation Method
> --------  ------------  --------------------------------
> BASTING SAUCE:
> 1/2             c  packed golden brown sugar
> 1/2             c  apple butter
> 1/4             c  bourbon whiskey
> 1/4             c  apple cider vinegar
> 3                 T.  apple cider
> 2                 T.  Dijon mustard
> RIBS:
> 1                 T.  coarse kosher salt
> 1                 T.  packed golden brown sugar
> 1 1/2           tsps  dry mustard
> 1 1/2           tsps  dried thyme
> 1                tsp  ground ginger
> 1/2           tsp  ground cinnamon
> 1/2           tsp  cayenne pepper
> 2       2-2 1/4 lb. racks  baby back pork ribs
> ---------
> 1                 lg  onion, sliced
> 1                     cinnamon stick, broken in half
> 6        thin rounds  peeled fresh ginger
> 1 1/4              c  apple cider
> 
> FOR BASTING SAUCE:
> Whisk all ingred. in medium bowl to blend.
> 
> FOR RIBS:
> Mix first 7 ingred. in small bowl.
> Using small sharp knife, loosen membrane from underside of each rib rack & pull off (or score membrane).
> Rub 1 T. seasoning mix into each side of each rib rack.
> Place ribs in large roasting pan.
> Cover & chill at least 6 hours and up to 1 day.
> 
> Preheat oven to 325° F.
> Lift ribs from pan.
> Scatter onion, cinnamon stick, & ginger in pan.
> Pour in Cider.
> Return ribs, meat side down, to pan; cover pan with foil.
> Roast ribs till meat is tender and begins to pull away from bones, about 2 hours.
> Uncover; cool at lease 30 minutes and up to 2 hours. (I left longer before using)
> 
> Prepare barbecue (med-high heat).
> Grill ribs, till heated thru and slightly charred, about 5 min. per  side.
> Brush generously on all sides with basting sauce.
> Grill till sauce becomes sticky glaze, about 3 min. longer per side.
> Transfer rib racks to cutting board.
> Cut racks tween bones into individual ribs.
> Arrange on platter and serve, passing remaining sauce separately.
> 
> O.K. - I could not stand to throw the wonderful 'goop' in the bottom of the roasting pan away, so -
> I strained the juice and added enuf more cider to make 2 cups. Reduce to ~ 1/2 cup to a nice syrupy sauce.
> Pick the cinnamon stick pcs. and ginger pcs. out of the onion and saute the onions till just starting to caramelize.
> I served the ribs with no more basting sauce, but topped with the onions and drizzled the reduction over all.
> IT IS WONDERFUL!!
> 
> Description:
> "Be sure to remove the membrane on the underside of the ribs so that the seasonings can penetrate & fully flavor the meat."




Now you're just being silly!  (this is a favorite saying a friend and I have when we talk yummy recipes that make us drool!!!!!)  This is now filed and I can't wait to try it!!!!

When I buy the country style ribs they are on the lean side - they don't need too low or too slow or they will dry out.  I more or less keep mine in a marinade/braising liquid while cooking too then finish on the grill if I feel like it (soy sauce, brown sugar, spring onions, dry sherry, garlic, ginger, dark sesame oil, sesame seeds - yummy!)


----------



## Harborwitch

When we make a batch of the rub we quadruple the recipe and keep it on hand as a dry rub for all kinds of pork.  I don't care how many of these we make there's never any left for lunch!  

Taking the membrane off is really important. Hmmmmmm may just have to make these this weekened.  Last time my kids were here we had fresh caught striped bass and all kinds of goodies.


----------



## Lococatlady

*Ribs to tough!!*

*Wrapping them in foil is the best method.  Put the seasoning of your choice on them.  Wrap them with foil, being sure to roll the bottom edges up good and tight.  Let them bake in the oven for about an hour and a half to two hours.   Then put them on the grill for about 30 minutes to brown and get the hickory smoke in them.  Turn about every ten minutes so as not to burn them.  You can baste them with your favorite sauce while they are on the grill or after you take them off the grill.*

*You should have some very tender and tasty ribs.*

*Enjoy!!! *


----------



## college_cook

Boiling is one of the easiest ways to overcook and dry out your meat... hard to believe since your are cooking in water!  If you prefer to cook in water I would reccommend a slow simmer, never a boil, especially for ribs!


----------



## Ardor

Would yoghurt be a good tenderizer for ribs?


----------



## bethzaring

Half Baked said:
			
		

> ...but I'm going to try marinating them in Whiskey, yahoo!


 

Me Too!!


----------



## JDP

tjhsu said:
			
		

> Thanks for the responses! I didn't realize the wide variety in "ribs", so your questions/insights are spot on
> 
> 
> 1st time I bought them from a regular supermarket. They were on on sale, and very fatty - some bone but not a lot.
> 
> 2nd time I bought them from Sam's club - much leaner and looked much higher quality. they were boneless, too.
> 
> i may give the foil method a shot. however, i really liked the relative ease of the boil method. seems to only work with the fattier kinds of ribs, though.


 
When you speak of ribs most people think of a bone in product that requires a low and slow method. It sounds like you bought a bonless country style rib which is a completely different meat. I never boil my bone in ribs and the meat you bought would not benifit from it either. It can be cooked fast on the grill similar to a pork chop. It will have great flavor but still could be a little tough. Another method would be to brown them off and then braise them in the oven with your chosen bbq sauce. Another popular method here in Wisconsin with the German influence is to put them into a crock pot with onion, caraway seed and sauerkraut. This will yeild a moist and tender meat.


----------



## NightsinCalifornia

Yea, thats what I do MOST of the time. Throw the ribs in a crock pot and let them steam away. Mostly just use boneless ribs, as I like them better.A recipe I use often is this one..

Crockpot ribs with pork ribs, garlic powder, sweet and sour sauce, and peppers. A recipe for sweet and sour slow cooked country style ribs.
*INGREDIENTS:*


1 1/2 to 2 pounds boneless country-style ribs
1 teaspoon onion powder
1/2 teaspoon garlic power
salt and pepper
1 cup sweet and sour sauce
1      large         sweet bell pepper, cut into 1-inch pieces
*PREPARATION:*

Place ribs in slow cooker; add onion powder, garlic powder, and sprinkle with salt and pepper. Cover and cook on LOW for 6 to 8 hours; drain. Add remaining ingredients. Cover and cook 2 hours longer. 
 Serves 6 to 8.


----------



## Harborwitch

This isn't really a recipe - but it's what we did one night after deep fried avocados. These are fall off the bone tender - must be the rum!!!!!!

1 rack of pork ribs 
1/2 c. Malibu (or any coconut rum) 

Remove membrane from the underside of ribs. Place ribs and rum in a zip lock bag and let marinate at least 2 hours. Let ribs come to room temp. 

In small bowl combine 1/2 c peach jam, 3 Tbs. water, 1 Tbs Jerk Pork seasoning (I used Penzeys), 1/2 tsp very finely minced lemon grass, and hot chile sauce to taste (we used Blue Dragon). Combine well and set aside. 

Remove ribs from rum, season well with salt & fresh ground pepper, and place on grill. When ribs are close to done start brushing with the jam mixture and repeat until the ribs are done.


----------

